# Froggy Came A-Courtin'



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, before I got word that I had to drop out of the Slingshot-In-A-Hat project, Henry In Panama had already sent me this slingshot. I couldn't make one for Smitty like I was supposed to, but since I was out of the program, I felt that I should at least make it a trade with Henry. Smitty will get one from someone else, I'm sure.

This is a bent rod job that Henry made really unique with some Fimo clay in camouflage colors. I really like this catty. I have some Fimo and 1/4-inch ally rod standing by to make something with in the near future, so I was good to get this example in my hands.

I call this "Froggy" for obvious reasons.









I like the green thera tube too. Never tried it before.









It's molded to fit nicely in either a finger-supported grip or a hammer grip. And it is a _very _solid launching platform -- the weight surprised me.









Hope I don't lose my pet frog because of the camouflage?

















Thanks Henry -- nice slingshot!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Where do you guys buy fimo?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Michael's


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very cool DH...


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

that is cool.. looks comfortable...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

That is one nice slingshot! Really it is very attractive and looks like it has heavy hitting capability...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I'm blushing. I'm happy you like it. I was a bit apprehensive that the unusual design might be a turn-off. I plan to make some more of these but with skinnier handles. Thanks for the kind words.

Fimo is also available from Amazon if you don't have a Michael's nearby.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

So different, too cool!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Well, I'm blushing. I'm happy you like it. I was a bit apprehensive that the unusual design might be a turn-off. I plan to make some more of these but with skinnier handles. Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Fimo is also available from Amazon if you don't have a Michael's nearby.


You should be proud.. It really is a beauty of a slingshot which is intended for hunting as those green tubes love heavy ammo.

I certainly would hunt with a slingshot like that one..


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

i love this one Henry and Fimo makes a great slingshot covered over a bent rod


----------

